# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πωλούνται εξαρτήματα συναγερμού Paradox

## nikouk89

Πωλούνται όλα μαζί 230 ευρώ, η μεμονωμένα σε ξεχωριστές τιμές
Χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σαν δοκιμαστικός συναγερμός για έναν μήνα. Λειτουργούν όλα κανονικά.

1) Αυθεντικό μεταλλικό κουτί paradox με μετασχηματιστή    20 ευρώ
2) Ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο Κ32LCD                                    60 ευρώ
3)  IP 150 module δικτυακής επικοινωνίας                          60 ευρώ
4) Τηλεφωνητής VDMP3(EΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ)                                  40 ευρώ 
5) Καλώδιο σύνδεσης 307usb Paradox μαζί με καλώδιο
 usb για σύνδεση υπολογιστή                                             35 ευρώ
6) Εσωτερική και εξωτερική σειρήνα μαζί                            25 ευρώ 
7) Ρανταρ OPTEX και GSM PET    μαζί                                20 ΕΥΡΏ

Περιοχή Θεσσαλονίκη, στέλνονται με αντικαταβολή μέσω ΕΛ.ΤΑ. (επιβάρυνση εξόδων μεταφοράς στον αγοραστή)

----------

